# How long can they be left?



## WillowDragon

Just a curious question, as I was discussing it with the owner of my local petshop today...

How long can mice be safely left while you are on holiday? Obviously if you leave them enough food/water etc?

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC

A week as long as they are not subject to any extreme temperatures.Leave plenty of seed,water, plus whole carrots for moisture incase the water runs out.I always put 2 digestive biscuits per mouse in as well.


----------



## Mark

sarahc said:


> A week as long as they are not subject to any extreme temperatures.Leave plenty of seed,water, plus whole carrots for moisture incase the water runs out.I always put 2 digestive biscuits per mouse in as well.


And what if something unexpected were to happen in that week ?

I would definatly not leave them for more than two days at a maximum but thats my own view.


----------



## SarahC

I'm only talking from the point of view of leaving them well supplied.Something unexpected happening is a different thing and could happen in 2 days ,3 days 4 days.From that aspect 1 day might not be safe and there is no answer possible.


----------



## WillowDragon

I know obviously that there is going to be risk involved however long you leave them, whether it be a few hours or a week.

But I would like to know that me and my partner would be able to go away for maybe a weekend at some point, cos at the moment, noone i know would be willing to look after the mice for me. (That will probably change in the future once my friends get used to them)

Would it help to maybe build the mice up before going away? Maybe Lactol and scrambled egg? (I've heard thats good for building up, please let me know if I am wrong!)

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC

I do leave mine for a week and have yet to have a problem.I would have no qualms for a weekend.I wouldn't leave food that can go off,just extra dry food and a source of moisture.A sudden heat wave (huh)would be the thing to cause a problem.Incidentally we also leave our koi carp for a week.They are much more trouble than the mice.The water and filters are always having to be monitered,some are jack russel size and eat for England.They are outside,exposed to danger and nobody ever expresses concern about them being left.Its a funny world.


----------



## WillowDragon

We were planning on maybe ging away in february, Valentines Weekend *grins*

I know this year, it was feb we had that ridiculas snow, would cold temps be a problem? I think the lowest it got down here was -3C

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC

its a problem if they are outdoors in a shed or similar.If its very cold they burn more fuel and die quickly if food runs low.In the house it will be fine. We've always fetched the whole lot into the house if we go away.Big mess when we come home.


----------



## ian

Ive left mine for week using sarahs advice and it went really well. No problems at all and I even came back to see my youngest mice had thrived in my absence.


----------



## julieszoo

I was going to say about 4 days would probably be OK, as I have left rats that long before with plenty of extras. It is easy to pile in plenty of dried food and add an extra water bottle and carrots or apples. I would avoid leaving litters as I would normally want to supplement them with extra fresh food.


----------



## ian

I was really surprised how well my litters had done while I wasnt there. I think they actually did better because there was no interference from me.


----------



## WillowDragon

Thanks for all this advice, I can breathe a little easier now! I just want to get as much info as i can before I really start up my mousery!!

Willow xx


----------



## Mari

I just left mine for 4 days while at a dog show with no problems. They were checked on a couple of times, but didn't need any tending. As stated above, I just put extra/larger water bottles and lots of dry food. No one was any worse for the wear when I returned.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

We too left ours for a week while we were on honeymoon and came back to find them with loads of spare food and water and all very healthy. I wouldn't make it a regular thing, we did have someone check in on them a couple of times, but long weekends we do regularly and theyre fine. We do make sure we don't have any very old or sick mice that could deteriorate quickly before leaving though


----------



## SarahC

now we don't have small children I won't go on Holiday.The stress and worry of the animals is all to much.We chose not to have the mice and fish looked after as well intentioned inteference caused more problems for both than well planned arrangements by us.


----------



## Natashia

I would never leave my mice for a week and not having anyone to check them daily, what if something happens while you are gone ?? I would not even do it for a weekend..

In Denmark it is actually against the law to leave your pets, you must have someone to check in on them every 24 hours, minimum, if you are going away


----------



## SarahC

I suppose everyone has different ideas about it.Many people leave fish,reptiles , amphibians and aviaries.For me personally I don't have a problem.Short of the house burning down I can't see what could happen to them.


----------



## Natashia

Yeah, I guess you are right, I just wouldn't  They could get hurt while you are gone, if they fall down from the top of the cage, if they fight, or get sick, even if they are healthy when you leave..


----------



## SarahC

of course you are right that something happening cannot be ruled out and its a matter of individual conscience.


----------



## Oca2

The most likely unexpected thing to happen is probably water bottles clogging / emptying, and unfortunately mice don't survive many days without water. You could always leave extra bottles for the mice, but that isn't very practical with large numbers. I have left mine for two or three days, and for longer periods of time I've had someone to check them. If you leave enough food only the bottles need checking / refilling, and this can be done even by a non-fancier, e.g. a friend or a family member.


----------



## x.novabelle.x

I wouldn't leave them alone if I could help it, but of course there's only so much you can do if no one will take them off your hands. Even then I'm sure you could arrange for someone to drop in once in awhile to check on them - despite how inquisitive we know mice can be, I doubt that you'll come back from a long weekend to find them dead if you've put enough food and water out. But as other people have said previously, things could happen - but things could happen to _you_ on holiday as well.

I'd say you'd have nothing to worry about leaving them for a weekend; the mice fighting between themselves isn't very likely if you've had them for awhile and you know their temperament  But I suppose if you have a really big conscience you could look around for a petsitting service to hand them over to in the meantime.


----------



## Toast

I leave my mice alone for up to 1 and a half weeks, but I have extra water bottles and food dishes.


----------



## Dawson

WillowDragon said:


> But I would like to know that me and my partner would be able to go away for maybe a weekend at some point, cos at the moment, noone i know would be willing to look after the mice for me. (That will probably change in the future once my friends get used to them)


I could probably pop in on them if needed, im not far away from you.


----------



## mousedog

2 to 3 days, if you want to be safe. it can go up to a week if your mice arent clingy, but the ones who expect you to check on you everyday and refill their food bowl can sometime freak out and eat all their food.


----------

